# Delight's Twins!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

In the middle of our Pyr whelping, Delight decided to kid [ccccrazy]
with twin doelings! Woohoo! Roulette has produced 6 kids for us here this year and ALL 6 have been doelings. [clapping]
Keeping one, cant decide yet which one, but Im very partial to the lighter buckskin with roaning- I also think she has a few small moonspots.

First Born









Second born









Both of the girls


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very pretty! Congrats!

Seems like you are being overloaded with buckskins!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

RowdyKidz said:


> Seems like you are being overloaded with buckskins!


 :roll: Tell me about it- Im changing my herd name- Proctor Hill Buckskins :sigh: Oh well Im happy with a nice doeling if she was purple or even buckskin!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!*

What pretty babies Delight gave you!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats, they are adorable!!

Wow, catching puppies and catching kids at the same time... you must tired


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL, why is it that you always get buckskins?  
Congrats!!! Love that first girl!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Tell me about it Talitha! It seems like everything I have is either A) Buckskin or B) carrying buckskin! LOL

Buckskin or not- I think these girls are pretty sharp
Probably keeping the lighter one......but I change my mind on that every 5 minutes


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! :shocked: That second set of pictures shows all their beauty!

Congratulations on those awesome little girls! :stars:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

They are beautiful girls


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous girls! I at first would have personally said the lighter one, but that newer photo of the darker one makes me lover her just as much. Decisions, decisions... Isn't it hard?! Lol. I keep changing my mind every two seconds on Doll's doelings. I might even keep doll because I like how light she is, but her kids might lighten up too. Too bad we couldn't keep them all. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.....they are adorable....... :greengrin: :clap:


----------

